# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] La tête dans les nuages
En ce moment, ça ne va pas.  Quand je tombe sur les  Kardashian®  fêtant l'Incroyable Anniversaire®  du divorce de Kim, alors qu'elle a été quand même la Pimp my Bride® de l'année 2011, je me dis qu'elle est complètement à l'West, et ce n'est pas Kayne qui me contredira. Quand j'entends Papy Eastwood parler, lors de la convention républicaine, à une chaise vide pour finir au restaurant en compagnie de Mrs Eastwood & Company®, je me dis que si l'inspecteur a rit, moi j'ai envie de pleurer. Quand je vois les cons qui ont voté Sarkozy se moquer des cons qui ont voté Hollande et qui sont déçus parce qu'il ne sait même pas gérer son ex et sa régulière, je me dis que la Marine® va finir par débarquer et que tous ces cons l'auront bien cherché. Oh, eh puis je ne vais pas bien en ce moment; j'ai la bourse® vide, le ventre orange et le dow jones®.  
Mais bon, jusqu'à maintenant, je pouvais m'allonger dans l'herbe verte de mon enfance et laisser vagabonder mon regard goguenard vers le ciel bleu de notre insouciance. 
Mais ça c'était avant le Drame. 
Parce que, figurez-vous, qu’hier, tandis que je m'allongeais dans l'herbe verte de mon enfance et laissais vagabonder mon regard goguenard vers le ciel bleu de notre insouciance, un inspecteur des impôts est passé me voir, me disant de bien en profiter parce que, bientôt, je vais devoir raquer. Il faut savoir qu'au moment où je vous parle nos hommes politiques sont en train de se demander s'ils ne vont pas taxer les nuages.  
Hein ? Mais non je n'ai pas fumé l'herbe verte de mon enfance où je m'allonge et laisse vagabonder mon regard goguenard vers le ciel bleu de notre insouciance, n'importe quoi.  Oh, je vous cause métaphore là. Je vous parle du Cloud® et du Conseil Supérieur de la Propriété Littéraire et Artistique, qui vient de décider que les services en cloud :  en gros, le fait de pouvoir uploader des données sur un serveur externe maintenu par une société tierce, permettent une copie privée.  
Et les supports qui autorisent la copie privée, on en fait quoi ? Eh bien on les soumet à la redevance pour copie privée. Et qui  paye à la fin ? Le consommateur, évidemment, puisque la société taxée va répercuter le montant de la redevance sur son prix public.
En résumé, le Conseil dit que "_L’informatique dans les nuages offre notamment de nouvelles fonctionnalités de synchronisation sans fil des contenus entre un nombre croissant de terminaux personnels, fonctionnalités qui semblent, en l’état de la technique, de nature à favoriser une multiplication des reproductions de ces contenus_", et en conclut que "_les concepts essentiels du droit d’auteur et des droits voisins sont aptes à appréhender ces offres d’informatique en nuages_". 
Bon rien n'est encore fait, aucune loi n'est prise pour l'instant.  Des débats sanglants vont avoir lieu. Mais rien que l'idée de taxer le cloud parce qu'il permet une copie privée... je crois qu'on a tout dit, Antechristine® va revenir, prenez l'air occupés, ça vaut mieux pour vous.  
Quant à moi, eh bien, je n'irai plus m'allonger dans l'herbe verte de mon enfance et ne laisserai plus vagabonder mon regard goguenard vers le ciel bleu de notre insouciance de peur d'y voir des nuages ; le Bonheur n'est même plus dans le pré®.
Vous ne trouvez pas qu'on a une Ma Life® à la con quand même ?

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## half

Tein ca presse bien le citron en France, c'etait bien en asie en faite...

----------


## Padre

Et dire que je n'ai même pas acheté les droits de Ma Life®...

----------


## TeHell

Bon texte :D.
De toutes façons, faut bien piquer l'argent où il est. Et encore mieux: prévoir là où il va être pour mettre des taxes qui semblent petites aujourd'hui, mais qui seront énormes demain.
Je me demande quel est le statut de Steam par rapport à ça? On a payé nos trucs, mais on les stocke chez eux, et on télécharge/supprime autant de fois qu'on veut...

----------


## GROquiK

"taxer le cloud parce qu'il permet une copie privée..." Pourrait permettre, plutôt. Enfin c'est le même principe que pour les CD/DVD : il suffit d'en avoir la possibilité pour être taxé de toutes façons. Quel beau pays  :tired:

----------


## Guitou

On a beaucoup de société en France qui proposent du cloud ?
Je n'en ai pas l'impression, du coup ça va rester comme ça et les boîtes qui voudront se lancer placeront leurs serveurs ailleurs (Irlande par exemple ?).

----------


## LaVaBo

Sauf que les boîtes rechignent à mettre leurs données sur des serveurs à l'étranger, avec une législation étrangère sur la confidentialité de ces données. Par exemple autoriser le fbi à aller fouiller dedans quand ils le décident.
Y'a un marché du cloud national qui va sûrement se développer dans plein de pays, à cause de cette problématique. Regarde les entreprises qui avaient mis des données légales sur les serveurs megaupload, c'est le même genre de cas de figure qui pourrait se produire, ou de l'espionnage industriel, ou que sais-je.

----------


## DarzgL

Le cloud ce n'est rien de plus qu'un genre de serveur personnel distant... Je vais être taxé parce que je stocke mes données dans 2 endroits différents ?
A quand la taxe sur le droit à respirer ?

----------


## half

Je dirai plutôt à quand la taxe "Click droit coller"...

----------


## wushu_calimero

Je vais me faire flammer, mais à la limite, à partir du moment où il a été décidé de taxer les disques durs et autres supports externe, le cloud c'est ni plus ni moins que ça. Donc à priori c'est pas illogique.

Maintenant, là où je suis curieux, c'est que normalement on est taxé au niveau du prix d'achat. Hors, le cloud, c'est de la location. Mais au final le prestataire, ce qu'il loue, c'est de l'espace de stockage. Donc il a (s'il est en France) déjà payé une taxe là dessus (non ?) qu'il répercute forcement à son client*, cloud ou pas. Donc dans les faits, vu qu'il y a déjà une taxe sur les extensions de stockage, ben la taxe existe déjà.

Mais c'est là une certaine malhonnêté du CSPLA, que de vouloir doubler ce qui existe déjà.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Le cloud ce n'est rien de plus qu'un genre de serveur personnel distant... Je vais être taxé parce que je stocke mes données dans 2 endroits différents ?


Tout à fait, et comme le dit wushu  c'est totalement cohérent. Vu que tu payes une taxe quand tu achètes un disque dur, tu en payes une quand tu loues un espace ayant la même finalité qu'un disque dur.

----------


## Tilt

Et les cloud gratuits ils vont les taxer comment ?

----------


## 564.3

> Mais au final le prestataire, ce qu'il loue, c'est de l'espace de stockage. Donc il a (s'il est en France) déjà payé une taxe là dessus (non ?)


Non, les boites ne payent pas cette taxe (ni la TVA d'ailleurs). Par contre je ne sais plus s'il y a une procédure particulière.

----------


## DarzgL

> Tout à fait, et comme le dit wushu  c'est totalement cohérent. Vu que tu payes une taxe quand tu achètes un disque dur, tu en payes une quand tu loues un espace ayant la même finalité qu'un disque dur.


Je crois que la taxe "copie privée" ne s'applique justement pas aux disques durs.
Le cas échéant, ils feraient mieux de renommer cette taxe "taxe sur le stockage de données numériques" histoire d'arrêter leur hypocrisie...  :tired:

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.
Ca veut dire que DropBox et consort ne seront plus gratuit, ou alors pour moins d'un Mio seulement, un jour ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui ça peut tout à fait vouloir dire ça. Si la loi passait, alors Dropbox & co. se verraient appliquer une redevance pour copie privée, qui serait évidemment répercutée sur le consommateur final. Mais pour l'instant, ça n'est qu'un rapport, aucune loi n'est votée.

----------


## wushu_calimero

> Je crois que la taxe "copie privée" ne s'applique justement pas aux disques durs.
> Le cas échéant, ils feraient mieux de renommer cette taxe "taxe sur le stockage de données numériques" histoire d'arrêter leur hypocrisie...


De mémoire si, et même tout support, genre certaines box qui font disque dur justement.

Après, tu la paye directement sur le support, mais dans certains cas, tu peux être exonéré: http://legifrance.gouv.fr/affichCode...egorieLien=cid





> Non, les boites ne payent pas cette taxe (ni la TVA d'ailleurs). Par contre je ne sais plus s'il y a une procédure particulière.



Mais si tu es une entreprise, j'imagine qu'elle est déjà payée en amont par ton prestataire de cloud s'il ne rentre pas dans le cadre de l'exonération (présomption de possibilité d'une utilisation pour copie privée: donc p. ex. google qui stocke ces données en cloud, rien que par Gmail, doc  ou youtube, on ne peut pas exclure la notion de copie privée.) J'imagine qu'ils intègrent ça dans le cout facturé aux entreprises.

Après comme dis GMB, c'est un rapport. reste que même si c'est voté, pour drop box, je doute que ça change beaucoup (dropbox a un modèle commercial, comme on dit, "si c'est gratuit sur le net, c'est que c'est vous le produit").

----------


## fitfat

T'es même taxé sur les GPS, donc bon...

564.3>Oui, il y a une procédure de remboursement (en vigueur depuis moins d'1 an seulement, bien que la taxe soient prélevé illégalement sur les pros depuis prêt de 10 ans). Après, le problème, c'est que l'état touchant la TVA sur la taxe, l'organisme collecteur ne peut pas rembourser les entreprises.

----------


## kaldanm

Mais comment est il possible de taxer un service dont les serveurs sont ailleurs dans le monde ? Comment traquer si des données sont envoyées pour être stockées ou envoyées pour d'autres raisons ?

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Comment traquer si des données sont envoyées pour être stockées ou envoyées pour d'autres raisons ?


Ca ils vont pas le faire, tout ce qu'ils veulent c'est faire payer une taxe sur le volume de stockage, et ce quelque soit l'utilisation.

----------

